# [Q] Do I need to change HDD?



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 9, 2014)

I posted image below

*s16.postimg.org/nxk7lv42t/Capture.png


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

no one replied...

by the way, buying new rig...

close the thread now..


----------

